# Am I Cut Out For GOL? Or Should I Quite While I'm Ahead?



## Gypo Logger (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been practicing pending my GOL course. What da ya think so far?
Gypo

Sorry, my uploads failed, I'll try to post the vids again tomorrow.
John


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the Warning wildman!!

Can't wait to see all them Giant leaners get bored and blipped properly!

Got the Depends ready for the occaision...just gotta figure out where to duct tape 'em to keep from sliding outta them.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 8, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Thanks for the Warning wildman!!
> 
> Can't wait to see all them Giant leaners get bored and blipped properly!
> 
> ...



Lol, stay tuned Yote, only 17 minutes remaining on the Youtube upload.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 8, 2010)

I think it might be working now.
John

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9o-o2OaN9K8?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9o-o2OaN9K8?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 8, 2010)

It was a tough job getting unpinched, but here's how I did it.
John

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z1cyp2OaV74?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z1cyp2OaV74?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 8, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Holy ####!! I just passed a stone and didn't notice for all the laughing!!

Ya might wish to blip the saw a bit more next time as well, and I think ya got the bar stuck for a lack of proper blipping technique.:biggrinbounce2:

Gotta ask though, where did ya get that snazzy helmet?
Is that some new Euro spec kevlar/Carbon fiber and recycled Goat Pubes material? It looks warm and nearly acorn proof! Gotsta get one!:biggrinbounce2:

Lookin forward to part Deux...cept for the duct tape and back hair issue.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> It was a tough job getting unpinched, but here's how I did it.
> John
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z1cyp2OaV74?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z1cyp2OaV74?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



OH GAWD STOP!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
You're killin' me!!

You can see in the Vid where the proper back and forth sawing action, sped up the chain in the cut with that too long Bar!!
This is Govt. quality stuff here!!!
:yourock:


Seriously.
How the hell did ya get that poor thing to sit still for a bore cut with that "Proper face"? Nail clippers woulda worked for a back cut! LOL!!!

Red Green ain't ####!!!!!!
:yourock::yourock:

Stay safe!
(Sane is outta the question!)
Dingeryote


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 8, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Holy ####!! I just passed a stone and didn't notice for all the laughing!!
> 
> ...



Lol, those acorn proof helmets are hard to come by. It's a special GOL item.
I'm running out of vid material, got any ideas? Lol
John


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 8, 2010)

None without possibly encouraging further hazzard LOL!!

Nice work Man!!
I'm gonna put you in for handprints on the walk of fame!:hmm3grin2orange:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 8, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    

Gary


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 8, 2010)

Gypo.....u aint right.    

U would fit right in here in the south. 


Send me the wedge out of that tree when you send me my 460.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Whats so funny? Im learning alot from these videos. I hope there is going to be a whole series.


----------



## willbarryrec (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow I think those two videos are the best thing I have ever seen on this whole site!

Mr Sawman please keep it up! 





(Ok I gotta go clean the coffee off my computer screen.)


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL, That was awesome. Some funny stuff.


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd like to see proper duck tape technique. Maybe tape a potential barberchairer? Use a nice color too. The teal colored is manly, but if you are comfortable with your manliness, pink tape would be excellent and easy to see. 

You made my tooth hurt!


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice but you will never make you must start out as a limber and work your way up.


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 8, 2010)

Wait one second----no Blip session in my GOL .
Where did it go ?:chainsawguy:


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 8, 2010)

*Priceless!!!........................*











.


----------



## oscar4883 (Dec 8, 2010)

I love tha part where you drop the saw and take off, then the vid stops mid stride! I'll be laughin about that all day.


----------



## Joe46 (Dec 8, 2010)

Man, glad I watched them. I've been doing the Humboldt wrong all these years


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 8, 2010)

You definitely put the bolt in humbolt, great form on yer running technique, you took of like a crazy ex wife with a double barrel was leveling down on ya!


----------



## Jon E (Dec 8, 2010)

I particularly like that you titled the first video "HumDOLT Undercut".

I have to try that back-and-forth sawing thing when my chain is getting dull.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Dec 8, 2010)

I never noticed how much Gypo looks like Bob Vila AND has similar felling technique.

Awesome Mang!


.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 8, 2010)

You don't have a prayer with GOL John, you're to smart:hmm3grin2orange:

Awesome vids!


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 8, 2010)

.


The newest methods involve using a bow bar. Please get some up to date technique videos...:biggrinbounce2:


.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 8, 2010)

"Sawing" back and forth dull chain noobie style was a nice touch.
More. I want more.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 8, 2010)

Gotta get him on "Red Green Show", lol - Sam


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2010)

mtsamloggit said:


> Gotta get him on "Red Green Show", lol - Sam



Then we best send him some duck tape.

_



If the women don't find you handsome, they sure can find you handy. 
Keep your stick on the ice.

Click to expand...

_A funny show. Not sure if I got the quotes correct though. Sorry.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 8, 2010)

That funny stuff right there. Think i peed a little!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FSburt (Dec 8, 2010)

Gee I have not done that before. At least not on a tree that small mine was a 5 ft Red fir. I about s$^t myself because I only had one saw with a big bar and I was not supposed to be falling snags on top of it. Oh well I got her down with a 24" bar and live to fight another day. Nice video I think your ready for GOL go show them how its really done.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you do one on limbing, I am a little weak there and could use some help.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 9, 2010)

More please


----------



## cat-face timber (Dec 9, 2010)

Very informative, by doing the plunge cut (which did not look like there was even a bar's width left of wood left) was very skillful.
I especially liked the back and forth motion on the actual felling of the snag, it sure looked like you were trying to scratch the paint off of the "pinched" bar.



GOL?
What does that mean?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 9, 2010)

I could drive my truck thru that humbolt notch!!!!!!!

Lets call it a "YUKON NOTCH"...keep the vids coming...


----------



## stihl 440 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Lol, those acorn proof helmets are hard to come by. It's a special GOL item.
> I'm running out of vid material, got any ideas? Lol
> John



LMAO john....thats just great stuff....agreed red green does have strong competition with you around....lolololol I got a vid idea...what about multiple & i mean multiple notching gun cut attempts...and blowing all sawdust out of the notch...ya know a piece...just a piece of sawdust might affect the lay of the tree...lmao....that piece of sawdust might make it obscure 180 degrees out of the lay...lmfao....oh and blipping...lots and lots of blipping....LOTS!!!!!!....like blip while cutting blip while not cutting....check notch...no wait not good enough...lets cut it again.....check again...no wait...gotta cut it again...lmao......& i really wanted to see what happened when the tree went down on the last vid....lolol halarious!....you know better than to cut us short you :newbie: you...lmao!:chainsawguy:


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 9, 2010)

woodsman44 said:


> I could drive my truck thru that humbolt notch!!!!!!!
> 
> Lets call it a "YUKON NOTCH"...keep the vids coming...




You realize of course this might call for a contest right? LOL!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 10, 2010)

Msr. Yukon:

We have only a slow sat connection so the vid comes in spurts. No so bad since the intensity of the technical side of the instruction is deep.

I get the Humboldt, and the ingenious back and forth sawing technique. BUTT: more instruction on your lower body moves. Very very subtle and slick.

Can you please give more detail on how to do the dance shown ? It appears that THAT is your secret to efficient felling. No ?

Thank you. 

P.S It is also close to 0 F here this morning. Because of your video, my chaps are wet and frozen.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 10, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> P.S It is also close to 0 F here this morning. Because of your video, my chaps are wet and frozen.



That right there is HIGH-larious.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 14, 2010)

john watching this makes me think your recent hit to the head may not have been the first :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 15, 2010)

Damn you Yukon, the chaps need to be thawed out.................again.:jester:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 16, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> Damn you Yukon, the chaps need to be thawed out.................again.:jester:



Lol, guys, here's my Humdolt notch. I'm surprised I got pinch as there was ample back strap.
The reason for the fibre pull was because I didn't want to rock out on the pinched saw.
The black stuff was just old pine sap that came off the pinched bar.
Logbutcher, I got those moves down in another vid, but I'd get repremanded if I posted it again. Lol
John


----------



## joesawer (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol You have hit on something here!
The material for you to make fun of is endless , just look through you tube!


----------

